# Face Sitting - Too Kinky?



## Eastcoasting

I wanted to post this in the Ladies Forum because I want to get a woman's perspective but of course anyone else can chime in as well. 

First, let me say that I absolutely love going down on my wife. To me, it's one of life's pleasures that I enjoy. My wife enjoys receiving oral sex but mostly from the missionary position. When I am between her legs I can usually make her orgasm 3-4 times. We tried 69 once which was a hot experience....at least for me anyway. I was only able to get her to orgasm once. For me, she gave me one round lick with her saliva and pushed down more to have it deep inside her mouth while I grabbed her waist and gave a vibrated muted scream inside her. Like I said, it was hot for me but not so much for her.

She admitted that she could not relax so we never tried it again. She didn't feel comfortable having her ass in my face despite us having just showered. It was just too hard for her to get off like she normally would in the missionary position.

With that being said, I have always wanted her to sit on top of me. Once while she was slowly riding me, I asked her if she could climb up sit on my face for a little. but she didn't feel comfortable doing it.

I would never beg or force my wife to do anything but I would like to bring up the subject again but not sure how to really ask as silly as that sounds. I feel like I am missing out a little but won't be upset or anything if it doesn't happen

I mean do most women find this too kinky? Do you women actually like it? 

Any suggestions on how to subtlety bring this up to my wife would be helpful.


----------



## arbitrator

*Not that I'm remotely complaining, but my RSXW, in one of our first sessions just positioned herself right over my face! At the time it was all too scintillating, to say the least!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam

Eastcoasting said:


> I mean do most women find this too kinky? Do you women actually like it?
> 
> Any suggestions on how to subtlety bring this up to my wife would be helpful.


Woman here. I don't find it kinky at all. And yes, I like it. Very much.

My SO just places his hands on my hips and guides me right up there. And then says something like, "Come here baby, sit on me." It really is that simple. (Or as arb mentioned, sometimes I just plant myself right there )

If she's uptight about this, is it safe to assume that she's uptight about other sex acts? I really think this is more about personality and her comfort zone (sexually speaking) than any one specific sex act.


----------



## Rowan

My problem with it is not that it's too kinky, but that it can be tough to relax and enjoy it. I tend to be focused on holding myself up to maintain the right position and not suffocate the guy, while my legs get tired, my knees get a little achy, etc. When I'm laying down, none of those things are issues.


----------



## Thor

My wife refuses to do this with me (but did do it with previous bf's). She is too self conscious about something. Idk what exactly it is she is worried about.

I want my wife to use me as her sex toy, whatever and however it is good for her. If it feels good, she should go for it. Hangups are no good.


----------



## Middle of Everything

A headboard to hold on to might help the woman some. >

But as others have already said I dont think most people today would consider that kinky. That said there are some who consider anything other than missionary UNDER covers kinky, so.......


----------



## Eastcoasting

Middle of Everything said:


> A headboard to hold on to might help the woman some. >.


We got the headboard!


----------



## Wolf1974

Lol this is the go to move of my GF and I love every second of it. Can go from nothing to orgasm in under 5 minutes but only in this position


----------



## DayOne

IMO facesitting, on the kink scale, barely even registers. 


However, respect her. If she is not comfortable with it, continuing to push for it, against her wishes, is not going to, er...sit well, with her. So have some fun finding alternatives that you both enjoy.


----------



## dash74

Cough*


----------



## DayOne

Unfortunately, MrsD1 has fked knees, so positions like face sitting are not available. 


Otherwise it would be nomnomnom.

But, we find other ways to make it work.


----------



## FeministInPink

Woman here. I don't find it kinky, but... well, I like kink 

But as someone here already mentioned, everyone's definition of kinky is different. 

I prefer that my parter lies with his head close to a wall, so I can brace myself against the wall. It's also good to have a large, extra-firm pillow under his head so my knees have some purchase and stay put.

Since it came up, I really like 69, but I'm probably not going to cum that way, mostly because I am concentrating on pleasing my partner.


----------



## DayOne

FeministInPink said:


> *Since it came up*, I really like 69, but I'm probably not going to cum that way, mostly because I am concentrating on pleasing my partner.


(I see what you did there... :smthumbup

But you're right. If you both trying to get each other across the finish line it can be a... challenge. Better (sometimes) if one of you just gets all the attention.


----------



## Anon Pink

Woman here with several kinks...and bad knees.

I find 69 annoying as hell! I cannot focus on receiving AND giving at the same time. If I'm close to orgasming, I have to take him out of my mouth so I can breath heavily and also so that I don't bite down. So for me, a 69 is just a mostly uncomfortable position to take turns going down on each other. Although I do find that if I lay on the bed allowing my head to drop off the end, while he straddles my face I can do a decent BJ while he diddles me. So that position works for us pretty well.

Face sitting is something some women have to get used to because it is woman superior and that in itself may feel uncomfortable. It could make her feel like she is "forcing" herself on you, like she is directing the action. When she is laying down she is simply receiving and is not in control. So this makes me think your wife might be a closet submissive, or is not totally comfortable with her lady parts. She might be concerned that she is getting her ass too close to your face, she might be concerned that her leaking lubrication might be too much, hell she might even have fears of having gas. Who knows, until you and she discuss it fully. 

If she is a closet submissive, thus uncomfortable with being too aggressive or assertive in bed, you simply direct her to move on up, grab the headboard and hold the position.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
My wife enjoys receiving oral, but won't do this, but can't say why. It would be a fun thing to add, but only if she was enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Fozzy

Perhaps invest in a queening chair. Might make it more comfortable.


----------



## bandit.45

It's awesome...


----------



## TheCuriousWife

I hate doing 69 on top of each other. My butt is all up in the air, and I have to hold myself up. Hard to enjoy when you're arms are getting wobbly. No thank you.

We do 69 with our sides laying on the bed. Much easier.

As far as face sitting. Again, not a fan. Can't concentrate on orgasm. I prefer to lie back and enjoy. Or at least be supported enough where I'm not holding all my own weight.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
does anyone do this where there isn't some element of female dominant behavior going on? (nothing wrong with that at all, just curious).


----------



## ConanHub

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> does anyone do this where there isn't some element of female dominant behavior going on? (nothing wrong with that at all, just curious).


We do it all the time and I am definitely dominant.

I direct her and place her how I want. 

She has no trouble climaxing. It is actually easier for her when I dominate her. Domination doesn't indicate rough. She enjoys starting out gently and towards the middle and end she likes it very nearly at rape level.

We are a pretty good match sexually however. My Dom to her sub works 9 times out of 10 for us.

Very rarely I desire aggression from her and she has been improving in that area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland

It is not in the realm of kinky for me at all. I do it but really bc he likes it, I don't O this way. 

OP have you tried other versions of oral? Faves here are doing it while I have some super sexy lingerie on, other way is with me lying on my tummy with butt in the air, he loves doing both these things and it changes it up a bit.


----------



## ConanHub

Her insecurity about the proximity of her behind to your face is the problem.

Anything that can boost her confidence with you when it is naked time will help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvinhim

This is probably one of my favorite positions. At first I was a little self conscious about putting my but in his face. But if he likes it I give him all da booty in his face. I also like being able to grab his unit and I bend over and suck it for a while. I cannot keep this up because I cant do both. One thing he really likes is to reach up and grab my breast when I am sitting on his face. I usually am turned the opposite way. My face is facing his feet and my but is facing his head (if you can picture it) that is a more comfortable position.


----------



## Lordhavok

Anon Pink said:


> Face sitting is something some women have to get used to because it is woman superior and that in itself may feel uncomfortable. It could make her feel like she is "forcing" herself on you, like she is directing the action. When she is laying down she is simply receiving and is not in control.


This for me is where the kink aspect comes into play. My wife dont like doing this either. I've asked several times, last night to be exact and the idea was promptly rejected. She's not very modest and tends to be a bit of a wild card in bed sometimes. Face sitting usually gets a hard no, she's done it a few times, but no where near as often as I would like. Thanks anon, maybe its the submissive dynamic I guess. For me, this is what makes it kinky, because of the dynamic shift of submission.


----------



## LainyLove22

I ....... nor any of my past lovers had never had an issue with this position which is a good thing cause I do love to grind myself on an enthusiastic tongue or mouth sorry TMI  its always given me such strong orgasms ...... shuddering here as I type that !!

Some women may be conscious like others have already said due to be so exposed in this position but helloooo your already butt naked with your lover so why not sit back and enjoy ummm so to speak ??


----------



## Ynot

I so envy so many of you that have enjoyed oral sex over the years. I always enjoyed giving and getting but it was not in the cards before. Maybe in the future.


----------



## samyeagar

LainyLove22 said:


> I ....... nor any of my past lovers had never had an issue with this position which is a good thing cause I do love to grind myself on an enthusiastic tongue or mouth sorry TMI  its always given me such strong orgasms ...... shuddering here as I type that !!
> 
> Some women may be conscious like others have already said due to be so exposed in this position but helloooo your already butt naked with your lover so why not sit back and enjoy ummm so to speak ??


OMGitsLainyLove22


----------



## kristin2349

samyeagar said:


> OMGitsLainyLove22


OMG @samyeagar good catch>


----------



## depressedandexhausted

Sex swings are awesome, you should look into this. Might help if her issue is comfort.


----------



## SunnyT

You could 69 with you on top if she is more comfortable on bottom. You have to be more careful not to impale her throat.... but it works. Also.... you could go down on her from the side with her on her back, you on your knees....then she can play with you at the same time. This works awesomely for both of us.


----------



## SunnyT

HA!!! You are right..... lol, of course I can totally picture it in MY head!  

Him on his knees, with his knees placed beside your shoulder..... easy reach! 

That work?


----------



## Mrs.Submission

When my husband wanted to get me to try new sexual things, he listened to my concerns and sympathized with them. My husband also spoke to me in a very caring and loving tone of voice as he explained why he wanted to try something. I appreciate the way he didn't badger me or try to make me feel badly like men in my past did.

Be gentle with your wife. Ask her what about face sitting makes her uncomfortable and then be mindful of her inhibitions. Tell your wife how sexy she is and how much it would turn you on to try face sitting again. When the two of you are making love, you can also try asking your wife while she is very aroused; inhibitions tend to go out the window when people are horny.


----------



## pidge70

samyeagar said:


> OMGitsLainyLove22


So obvious I just have to ummmm, laugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland

PMSL yes OMG it is just so obvious. Wonder if her little TAM boyfriends will /have come back?


----------



## samyeagar

Holland said:


> PMSL yes OMG it is just so obvious. Wonder if her little TAM boyfriends will /have come back?


Huh...she's banned now...I wonder what for


----------



## WandaJ

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> does anyone do this where there isn't some element of female dominant behavior going on? (nothing wrong with that at all, just curious).


yes. This does not have to be an expression of female dominance. it could but not neccessary.


----------



## Yeswecan

Personal said:


> it's not kinky for us at all.


It's only kinky the first time. :wink2:


----------



## WonkyNinja

Eastcoasting said:


> I wanted to post this in the Ladies Forum because I want to get a woman's perspective but of course anyone else can chime in as well.
> 
> First, let me say that I absolutely love going down on my wife. To me, it's one of life's pleasures that I enjoy. My wife enjoys receiving oral sex but mostly from the missionary position. When I am between her legs I can usually make her orgasm 3-4 times. We tried 69 once which was a hot experience....at least for me anyway. I was only able to get her to orgasm once. For me, she gave me one round lick with her saliva and pushed down more to have it deep inside her mouth while I grabbed her waist and gave a vibrated muted scream inside her. Like I said, it was hot for me but not so much for her.
> 
> She admitted that she could not relax so we never tried it again. She didn't feel comfortable having her ass in my face despite us having just showered. It was just too hard for her to get off like she normally would in the missionary position.
> 
> With that being said, I have always wanted her to sit on top of me. Once while she was slowly riding me, I asked her if she could climb up sit on my face for a little. but she didn't feel comfortable doing it.
> 
> I would never beg or force my wife to do anything but I would like to bring up the subject again but not sure how to really ask as silly as that sounds. I feel like I am missing out a little but won't be upset or anything if it doesn't happen
> 
> I mean do most women find this too kinky? Do you women actually like it?
> 
> Any suggestions on how to subtlety bring this up to my wife would be helpful.


You could try and express your feelings in song ........

Sit On My Face


----------



## Star79

Nope. I think it is not too kinky at all. Very sexy.


----------



## Woodchuck

Once you are both comfortable with oral, the position is just geometry....If it isn't physically uncomfortable to either party, it is ALL GOOD....


----------



## Eastcoasting

Thank you all for the suggestions! I got some good feedback. As some suggested, I will have further discussions with my wife on doing this with the hopes she will open up and try it. She knows I am looking for different ways to perform oral on her.

I like what Holland suggested by having her lie on her stomach with her butt in the air. I will suggest this and see where it goes.


----------



## Ihateusernames

Kinky? 
It's funny, I've always considered myself really vanilla. Then I came here and I'm all :wtf: 
No, don't think of that as kinky at all. Actually, 69 is way better for me just because I can balance way better and move my hips more. ... 

He likes the face sitting, meh. Doesn't do much for me at all, and I think that bums him out. Okay bad choice of words but you get my drift.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
for many (not all) face sitting is a somewhat female dominant act Sort of ruins the mood if she isn't really enjoying. Maybe ham it up a bit?




Ihateusernames said:


> Kinky?
> It's funny, I've always considered myself really vanilla. Then I came here and I'm all :wtf:
> No, don't think of that as kinky at all. Actually, 69 is way better for me just because I can balance way better and move my hips more. ...
> 
> He likes the face sitting, meh. Doesn't do much for me at all, and I think that bums him out. Okay bad choice of words but you get my drift.


----------



## Ihateusernames

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> for many (not all) face sitting is a somewhat female dominant act Sort of ruins the mood if she isn't really enjoying. Maybe ham it up a bit?


ah, hm, I completely missed that point on dominance. LOL No wonder he likes it. 
>


Good idea. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
If you think he likes that sort of play:
tie him up. Stimulate him almost to orgasm, then stop and ride his face -tell him he will only get relief after he gives you an O that way....





Ihateusernames said:


> ah, hm, I completely missed that point on dominance. LOL No wonder he likes it.
> >
> 
> 
> Good idea. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Ihateusernames

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> If you think he likes that sort of play:
> tie him up. Stimulate him almost to orgasm, then stop and ride his face -tell him he will only get relief after he gives you an O that way....


you know ... I've done the tie up and the face sit at the same time BUT not with that demand. Why didn't I think of that?? Duh.


----------

